# VPX Redline RTD



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=PD192&back=yes&dept=1406&last=1406

Interesting. I've tried the regular Redline. Some good stuff. Anyone hear anything about this RTD version?


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> http://www.dpsnutrition.net/product_information.asp?number=PD192&back=yes&dept=1406&last=1406
> 
> Interesting. I've tried the regular Redline. Some good stuff. Anyone hear anything about this RTD version?



The RTD is even more potent.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 30, 2004)

Gopro, when will it be available?


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Gopro, when will it be available?



The RTD has been out for a couple of months already!!!!!!!! It is selling so fast that we are backordered 30,000 bottles and had to purchase faster equipment to produce it fast enough to keep up with demand! We have several more RTDs on the way!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, guess I'm out of the VPX loop lol. How's the taste?


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Wow, guess I'm out of the VPX loop lol. How's the taste?



Its very good actually.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 31, 2004)

GP, do you drink it straight from the bottle or do you use a measuring spoon?  Also, I loved the taste of the older version, it had a Tamarind kind of taste , does this one taste the same?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> ...and had to purchase faster equipment to produce it fast enough to keep up with demand!



VPX manufactures its own supplements?


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> GP, do you drink it straight from the bottle or do you use a measuring spoon?  Also, I loved the taste of the older version, it had a Tamarind kind of taste , does this one taste the same?



The RTD is just like having a Red Bull, although ALOT more potent! Are you thinking of the regular Redline? Thats the one that has a spoon. These are 2 different products.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 31, 2004)

oops, i thought this was similar to the original redline, but with newer packaging.


----------



## blueboy (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!  I just had one of these.  If I were to sum it up, it makes red bull seem like a sleep inducer.  I definitely give this product a


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2004)

blueboy said:
			
		

> WOW!  I just had one of these.  If I were to sum it up, it makes red bull seem like a sleep inducer.  I definitely give this product a



Agreed! Good post!


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> VPX manufactures its own supplements?



Many are produced in-house. Many are bottled in-house.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Many are produced in-house. Many are bottled in-house.



LOL, it only took you 6 weeks to answer that! 

really? I had no idea VPX was that big, very impressive, I hope I can do that someday!


----------



## brokeass122 (Oct 14, 2004)

pump is really good too i like it better than redline tastes better but is also trying to accomplish something totally different


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 14, 2004)

blueboy said:
			
		

> WOW!  I just had one of these.  If I were to sum it up, it makes red bull seem like a sleep inducer.  I definitely give this product a


I really want to try this product and can't find it anywhere.......soooo   I finally broke down and bought a case of 12 online. I hope you're right. I'm sure it's a great product though. The liquid Redline is great.


----------



## gopro (Oct 14, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL, it only took you 6 weeks to answer that!
> 
> really? I had no idea VPX was that big, very impressive, I hope I can do that someday!



Sorry buddy, I totally missed that post. Yeah, VPX is pretty big. Its not EAS (yet), but its a formidable operation.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Its not EAS (yet), but its a formidable operation.



Speaking of them the direction they have taken is a huge disappointment, but I kind of figured it would go that way after Bill sold the company.

Thier main focus anymore is drinks and bars marketed to the general public in grocery stores, completely the opposite of what Bill started.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Oct 15, 2004)

REDLINE RTD, You might notice that it is in a metal bottle.... That is because this stuff is liquid CRACK!!!   And it is about expensive.


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Speaking of them the direction they have taken is a huge disappointment, but I kind of figured it would go that way after Bill sold the company.
> 
> Thier main focus anymore is drinks and bars marketed to the general public in grocery stores, completely the opposite of what Bill started.



Yes, they were once very hardcore and pure bodybuilding. However, from a financial standpoint they are huge, just being sold for 300 million +.

I can tell you this...as PHs become unavailable, and with the gov't on this new kick, I think that VPX is going to go in the direction of EAS soon, albeit with a somewhat more "cutting edge" approach.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 15, 2004)

Some company should look into the adaptogens, I bought a couple different types of those shits and took them before lifting and have never had a better workout.  I believe Redline uses one, maybe Rhodiola.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Yes, they were once very hardcore and pure bodybuilding. However, from a financial standpoint they are huge, just being sold for 300 million +.



they were sold again?


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> they were sold again?



I think earlier this month.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I think earlier this month.



damn, you're right!

looks like just a few days ago:
http://www.nutraingredientsusa.com/news/news-NG.asp?n=55342-abbott-labs-to


----------



## gopro (Oct 15, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> damn, you're right!
> 
> looks like just a few days ago:
> http://www.nutraingredientsusa.com/news/news-NG.asp?n=55342-abbott-labs-to



There you go...in fact, I put a bid in on it myself, but they wouldn't even consider my $1000, plus my Britney Spears trading cards collection. Damn, whats wrong with them!?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 16, 2004)

I tried one of these this morning before my workout. Whoa, does this sucker pack a punch.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2004)

What is one bottle equivalent to in terms of the mL of the regular version?  I just bought 12 of these mofos and want to know how long it will last.


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is one bottle equivalent to in terms of the mL of the regular version?  I just bought 12 of these mofos and want to know how long it will last.



1 full bottle is = to a full 5ml dose, although most feel that the RTD is more potent.

*Note: regular Redline is undergoing another "tweak" and is going to be way stronger now. The batches we have been testing have been making us all "fly" around the office!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 18, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> 1 full bottle is = to a full 5ml dose, although most feel that the RTD is more potent.
> 
> *Note: regular Redline is undergoing another "tweak" and is going to be way stronger now. The batches we have been testing have been making us all "fly" around the office!


let me know when that hit the market Eric!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Oct 18, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> let me know when that hit the market Eric!!!!!!!!



You got it bro!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 18, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> 1 full bottle is = to a full 5ml dose, although most feel that the RTD is more potent.
> 
> *Note: regular Redline is undergoing another "tweak" and is going to be way stronger now. The batches we have been testing have been making us all "fly" around the office!


  And will you be giving away extra single serving packs as freebies again? Pretty pretty puhhleeze?


----------



## gopro (Oct 19, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> And will you be giving away extra single serving packs as freebies again? Pretty pretty puhhleeze?



Don't know about that my friend


----------

